# Do they use Plastisol Transfers for Tournament apparel?



## Elevate7610 (Jun 8, 2017)

I've am looking at getting into selling hoodies and shirts at tournaments in my local area. I"m not sure what the best route to go for creating the logos. When you have the person at the tournament that presses the tournament onto a garment while you wait, are they using plastisol transfers? Or are they using a printable vinyl? Does anyone know the cost difference as the supplier?


----------



## Frank Flanagan (Feb 15, 2012)

Over the years I have produced Plastisol transfer's for that type of user. 
Hope this helps


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes, it would be plastisol transfers.


----------

